# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Pineapple Rum

## Peter NJ

Ahh

----------


## KevinS

The first step is to buy one of  these. Or these.

----------


## amyb

The thought of pineapple rhum is yummy to me.  Is it available here or just Anguilla?

----------


## Peter NJ

Thanks Kevin..Amy that is good old fashioned home made PA Rum..Looks easy to make..I think I will try a batch once the Cabana is ready.

----------


## Peter NJ

Kev those are awesome!! Nice price to on the 128oz one..Im all over one of these..

----------


## KevinS

Peter,

Think about where you're going to put it, and whether or not you need a stand for it, like the jars in your picture have.  Mine has a perfect spot at the edge of the kitchen counter where I can fit a glass under it.  Otherwise I would need a stand.

----------


## Peter NJ

Good heads up Kev.

----------


## Peter NJ

Service always with a smile!

----------


## LindaP

Always with a smile, when it's Pyrat!!!!!!

----------


## Jeanette

Peter, which bar serves the pineapple rhum in Anguilla? 

Do you have any favorite summer watering holes in NJ?

----------


## Peter NJ

> Peter, which bar serves the pineapple rhum in Anguilla? 
> 
> Do you have any favorite summer watering holes in NJ?




Lots of bars serve the Rum..This bar in the pics is called SandBar..When i had my cottage on AXA this bar was a favorite hang out,altho back then it was called Ships Galley...50 feet from my place..


I dont really have a fav watering hole anymore..I mostly chill at our Beach Club..In the Summer i have two jobs..Regular day job,then work 5 nights at the beach..Friday night is my big night off to have fun and its always Reggae and Rum at the beach Cabana..

----------

